# Basketball in the states



## ErnesBasketball (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi my name is Ernes, I'm living in the Netherlands.

My goal is to become a professional basketball player, but I'm running out of time.
Three years ago, I was one of the big talents, but my coach didn't like me and I've had a lot of downs from team managers which led to not being selected for the Under 18. Now I'm stuck and I've had a time where I just lost hope. But a few months ago, I just remembered how much I want this, and now I'm trying to get there again. 

This whole story leads to a few questions, one of them is: Is it even possible for me to get to college like this? I'm 17, turning 18 in November. And I'm not sure if it's still possible for me to even get to the States, even though I really want to. I've heard that you need to send video's of yourself? How does this work, does anyone know? And does anyone know if the time is still right for me to try to get there?

[Not on topic, but on another forum I got banned for asking this, I dont see why? anyways, thank you for replying if you do!]


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Let me see your highlight film


----------



## ErnesBasketball (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't have one, is it more beneficial to make one and send around?


----------



## ErnesBasketball (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got a website though: www.ernesbasketball.net


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's very beneficial. That's how pretty much most recruiting is done these days


----------

